# [SOLVED] the data area passed to a system call is too small



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

Dear Experts

When I installed SyncBack Pro program on windows XP SP3 OS. When I tried to schedule the backup I received the following error message (my thread in the 2brightsparks.com forum) :

2BrightSparks :: View topic - An error has occured while attempting to set task account

I tried so far the solutions in those two links below but still no joy

Task Scheduler returns a "HRESULT: 0x8007007A" error message after you save many jobs

Possible "0x8007007a" Fix

Any other solution that might be help ?

Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: the data area passed to a system call is too small*

What is the destination folder of the Backup job (ex) where you going to put the backup? The picture is very small, but it looks like you are trying to save the backup to Outlook 2003? You need a drive that is large enough to be able to accept the whole size of your backup, like a USB HDD.


----------



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: the data area passed to a system call is too small*



> What is the destination folder of the Backup job (ex) where you going to put the backup? The picture is very small, but it looks like you are trying to save the backup to Outlook 2003? You need a drive that is large enough to be able to accept the whole size of your backup, like a USB HDD.


Hi spunk.funk

Yes I am trying to backup a 2003 outlook profile to a network drive which has huge space more than the size of the outlook profile 100 times.

Cheers


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: the data area passed to a system call is too small*

Can you manually run the Backup? Try that first, if the backup is successful then use the task scheduler.


----------



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: the data area passed to a system call is too small*



> Can you manually run the Backup? Try that first, if the backup is successful then use the task scheduler.


I tried that but still no joy.



> The picture is very small,


Please see the below picture

http://i53.tinypic.com/262857c.png










Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: the data area passed to a system call is too small*

If you can't manually backup to the network directly from the software not using the Task Scheduler, then there is a problem with the software. Either the syntax is wrong (destination is typed incorrectly or the path is too long) Try putting the backup in the Root of the Network Drive or there are limitations that the software can't backup to a network drive or something. You should contact the software support.


----------



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: the data area passed to a system call is too small*



> If you can't manually backup to the network directly from the software not using the Task Scheduler, then there is a problem with the software. Either the syntax is wrong (destination is typed incorrectly or the path is too long) Try putting the backup in the Root of the Network Drive or there are limitations that the software can't backup to a network drive or something. You should contact the software support.





> I tried that but still no joy.


Sorry for the confusion.
What I meant I tried backup manually and it was successful [/B]then when I used the task scheduler, there was no joy


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: the data area passed to a system call is too small*

Then the syntax in your Run Command might be wrong. I notice you have the application followed by fb_RUN_ DAIlY try deleting that part.


----------



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: the data area passed to a system call is too small*



> Then the syntax in your Run Command might be wrong. I notice you have the application followed by fb_RUN_ DAIlY try deleting that part.


There is no application I have checked that and compared it with other PCs all of them have same one.

Thanks


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: the data area passed to a system call is too small*

Hi

Try:
1. Create another user with *administrator privileges and* a *password*. Then use that user to run the scheduled task.

2. Backup your outlook to the local drive instead of the network drive. 

Let us know if the backup goes through or not, with the 2 procedures above.


----------



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: the data area passed to a system call is too small*

Hi 

I created another user with admin privilege and I did to run backup from folder to another folder (not on outlook not on a network drive), same problem happened with scheduler,,,,be aware that I was able to run backup manually

Thanks


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: the data area passed to a system call is too small*

Have you tried to schedule something else apart from syncbackuppro? 
Does the backup user have a password?
How many scheduled tasks do you have under Task Scheduler?


----------



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: the data area passed to a system call is too small*



> How many scheduled tasks do you have under Task Scheduler?


Thanks AlbertMC2

When I have checked that I have seen 4 google updates when I deleted them I was able to schedule task for SyncBack Pro

Cheers


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: the data area passed to a system call is too small*

Glad you got it sorted. Please mark this thread solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks spunk.funk
Done


----------

